# unidad de cd curiosidad



## caortega (May 4, 2010)

Esta pregunta la hago por curiosidad...una unidad de cd de una pc puede funcionar sin que este conectado a la pc,es decir que uno meta un cd de musica y reproduzca por medio de parlantes o un amplificador, sin estar canectado a la pc???
gracias......


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2010)

Con las antiguas IDE se podía (las nuevas no he probado), las de dos botones permitían saltear temas , las de un botón solo permitían escuchar el CD completo.

Saludos !


----------



## Tacatomon (May 4, 2010)

Así usaba mis antiguas unidades CD-ROM IDE. Ahhhhm, Esos tiempos!!!






Saludos!!!


----------



## Dano (May 4, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Así usaba mis antiguas unidades CD-ROM IDE. Ahhhhm, Esos tiempos!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Conocí unas creative x8 que tenian play stop next prev y te mostraba en un lcd el numero de la canción que se estaba reproduciendo, un amigo con dos de esas lectoras y un mixer se armó un rack de dj. El dinero que gastó fue muy poco y los resultados no fueron nada malos..


----------



## zaiz (May 4, 2010)

caortega dijo:


> Esta pregunta la hago por curiosidad...una unidad de cd de una pc puede funcionar sin que este conectado a la pc,es decir que uno meta un cd de musica y reproduzca por medio de parlantes o un amplificador, sin estar canectado a la pc???
> gracias......



Sí, si la que tienes es una unidad de CD con salida de audio (audifonos). 

Le pones una fuente de pc con el puente para que encienda directo.

Algunas unidades de esas tienen además un control de volumen.

Conectas la salida de audio a un amplificador y es todo.


----------



## caortega (May 4, 2010)

bueno tengo otra duda, segun lo he estado consultando es que solo sirve para las unidades que tengan el boton de play.... porfavor necesito que me guien y me aclaren sobre el tema 

graciasss


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2010)

Aunque solo tenga un solo botón , pero que tenga salida de auriculares adelante.

Saludos !


----------



## caortega (May 4, 2010)

la unidad que tengo en mi poder tiene de referencia "cd-master 52e" por favor me indiquen con fotos o un video de como debo conectarlo..
gracias
perdon la molestia

marca samsung......


----------



## Tacatomon (May 5, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Conocí unas creative x8 que tenian play stop next prev y te mostraba en un lcd el numero de la canción que se estaba reproduciendo, un amigo con dos de esas lectoras y un mixer se armó un rack de dj. El dinero que gastó fue muy poco y los resultados no fueron nada malos..



Yo hice algo así con las normalitas de solo play, y pues, así la llevaba!!!
Esas de lcd se ve que eran únicas!!! 

Saludos!!!


----------

